# Holiday Season PC Releases



## McMurphy (Oct 26, 2004)

Take a look at the following list of video game releases set for the Holiday season.  Which ones are you looking forward to?  Which ones are you planning to avoid at all costs?

The selections with an asterik are ones that I am interested in playing.

Atari Anthology (Nov 16th) *
BreakQuest (Nov 15th)
CSI:  Miami (Nov 16th)
Everquest II (Nov 15th)*
Forgotten Realms:  Demon Stone (Nov 16th) *
Half-Life 2 (Nov 16th)
Joint Operations:  Escalation (Nov 16th)
Medal of Honor:  Pacific Assualt (Nov 15th)
Need for Speed Underground 2 (Nov 15th)
Prince of Persia:  Warrior Within (Nov 16th)*
Sentinel:  Descendants in Time (Nov 16th)
The Settlers:  Heritage of Kings (November)
Shadow Vault (Nov 15th)
Sid Meier's Pirates (Nov 16th)
Universal Combat:  Edge to Edge (November)
ER (Nov 23rd)
American Chopper:  The Game (Dec 1st)
Blitzkrieg:  Rolling Thunder (Dec 1st)
BlowOut (Dec 1st)
Kunung 2 (November)
Shadowbane:  Throne of Oblivion (Nov 30th)
Airborne Assault:  Conquest of the Aegean (2004)
7 Sins (2004)
Dark Age of Camelot:  Catacombs (Dec 7th)*
Close Combat:  First to Fight (Dec 13th)
Priest (2004)
WWII Fighter Pilot (Dec 2004)
Starship Troopers (2004)
W.A.T.E.R. Blood Runs Deep (2004)
Atlantica (2004)
Axle Rage (2004)
Ballerium (2004)
The Bloody Magic (2004)
Brigade E5:  New Jagged Union
The Chronicles of Riddeck:  Escape From Butcher Bay (Dec)
Civil War:  War Between the States (2004)
Cubin Missile Crisis (2004)
Desert Law (2004)
Facade (2004)
Glympse (2004)
Grafan (2004)
Hill Project (2004)
Inuits (2004)
Khan:  The Absolute Power (2004)
Knight Rider 2 (2004)
Garfield (2004)
Pathologic (2004)
Pirates of the Burning Sea (2004)
Take Command:  1861 The Civil War (2004)
Total Club Manager 2005 (2004)
Vampire:  The Masquerade -Bloodlines (2004)*
War World:  Tactical Combat (2004)
Future Tactics:  The Uprising (2004)
Legion Arena (2004)
Silent Storm:  Sentinels (2004)
Knights Over Europe (2004)
Kreed (2004)
Metalheart:  Replicants Rampage (2004)
Miami Vice (2004)
MiniOne Racing (2004)
Parkan II (2004)
Private Wars (2004)
Rig 'n'  Roll (2004)
Rise of Power (2004)
Sahara (2004)
Space Invaders '95 (2004)
Specnaz:  Project Wolf (2004)
Stalingrad (2004)
Steel Beasts:  Professional Personal Edition (2004)
Supreme Ruler 2010 (2004)
Team Fortress 2:  Brotherhood of Arms (Dec 31st)
Trainz 2004:  Enigneers Edition (2004)
Trainz 2004:  Gold Edition (2004)
Universal Combat:  Hold the Line (2004)
Universal Combat:  Hostile Intent (2004)
Worldwide Soccer Manager (2004)
WWII Tank Commander (Dec)
You Are Empty (2004)


----------



## aftermath (Oct 26, 2004)

I can only see myself playing two out of that list.

Half Life 2
Forgotten Realms: Demon Stone

Dids the new Bards Tale come out yet??


----------



## erickad71 (Oct 26, 2004)

I've got the last Prince of Persia that came out...it was alot of fun, so I'll be looking forward to the next one. *sigh* Something else to add to my Christmas list...


----------

